# Favorite Horror Films That Take Place On Halloween!



## Sinister

This is going to be somewhat challenging. It would be waaaaay too easy to start listing the John Carpenter classic and it's sequels. I'm taking that option away. Anything OTHER THAN *Halloween* and it's subsequent sequels are allowed. Anyone can just put that movie down and start adding Roman Numerals. Dig into the old gray matter and you might be surprised that you'll come across an old flick you haven't seen in a while, and want to see again. Here go some of mine:

1. *Ginger Snaps* 
2. *Night of the Demons* 
3. *Night of the Demons 2* 
4. *Trick or Treat* 
5. *The Halloween Tree* 
6. *The Crow* 
7. *House of 1000 Corpses*


----------



## DarkEmpress

-Ginger Snaps 2(haven't seen the 1st one)
-House of 1000 Corpses
-Nightmare Before Christmas
-The Crow:City Of Angels
-May
-Halloweentown


----------



## Zombie-F

Technically, Nightmare Before Christmas takes place on Christmas. 

I'm going to be a jerk here and say:

Halloween
Ginger Snaps
House of 1000 Corpses
If I didn't say Halloween, I wouldn't have had much of a list.


----------



## Pete

Yep, you're a jerk! LOL

The only one I'm a big fan of is House of 1000 Corpses.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Seriously, with the exception of *ahem* HALLOWEEN *ahem*... the only films I'm cool with are:


Ginger Snaps
House of 1000 Corpses
Night of the Demons 2

And Halloween H20.... oops...


----------



## Rocky

I say My Mom's a Werewolf. Some of the movie took place on Halloween night. It's true I haven't seen it in a very long time! Remember that one? I read somewhere this is one of those 1980s B movies which falls under the "it's so bad it's entertaining" category.  I guess that can also explain why I like A Return to Salem's lot! lol


----------



## Zombie-F

_My Mom's A Werewolf_ was just on the Starz channels recently. John Saxon (Nancy's dad from the Elm St. movies) is in this. It is so bad it's entertaining.


----------

